# Anyone from MARYLAND?



## Kroneberger0408 (May 8, 2017)

Hay guys, im in the Glen Burnie area just south of Baltimore. There are some really cool places Id like to check out in the state. If anyone is near Baltimore or someplace else in the sate what are some of your favorite places to do photoshoots? 
Be cool to find some locals to go out and explore with.


----------

